# Back Ribs question



## Dale Simle (Jan 20, 2021)

I have been doing Costco's St Louis Ribs for a long time using the 3-2-1 method.  My wife threw a curve at me when she came home from Costco with a package of Back Ribs.  I found 1 suggestion that said a 2-2-1 method would be better for cooking them.   Would they do well with the 3-2-1 or is the 2-2-1 a method that would be better?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 20, 2021)

Baby back is usually 2-2-1 method. 3-2-1 for baby backs are a little too long. Lately I’ve been doing 2-1.5-1 since I think at least for my Webber and fluctuating temps is better. 2-2-1 has been a little too much fall off the bone for me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board.

Not much help to your question as I'm a no wrapper.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Jan 20, 2021)

3-2-1 is for spare or St Louis cut rubs and 2-2-1 is for baby back ribs but the best to do is to check for the texture you want by probing.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

Are these back ribs beef or pork?


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 20, 2021)

They are Pork.  Just labeled as Back Ribs.  I am really not sure if they are Babie's or not


----------



## Millberry (Jan 20, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Baby back is usually 2-2-1 method. 3-2-1 for baby backs are a little too long. Lately I’ve been doing 2-1.5-1 since I think at least for my Webber and fluctuating temps is better. 2-2-1 has been a little too much fall off the bone for me.


but----these are not baby backs  These are Beef ribs?????


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

Got a pic? I assume if they are pork and say back ribs then they are baby backs


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## sandyut (Jan 20, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not much help to your question as I'm a no wrapper.


Same I just cook them straight through at about 250 to an IT of about 200 and pass the bend test.  No Wrapping!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 20, 2021)

P


Dale Simle said:


> They are Pork. Just labeled as Back Ribs. I am really not sure if they are Babie's or not


post a pick to be sure, but Costco here only sells pork ribs as st Loise or BB.  BB are swift and commonly labeled as pork back ribs - pretty sure....I think...  need  the pic :)


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 20, 2021)

sandyut said:


> P
> 
> post a pick to be sure, but Costco here only sells pork ribs as st Loise or BB.  BB are swift and commonly labeled as pork back ribs - pretty sure....I think...  need  the pic :)


Costco here is the same.  Either St Louis or Back Ribs.  From what I am gathering so far they would be Baby Backs.


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 20, 2021)

I did post a pic but it looks like it is waiting for approval.  Hope it goes through.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 20, 2021)

Are they fairly thick cut?  Sometimes I get ribs labeled as back ribs from Fred Meyer and they still have a hefty part of the loin meat attached.  If that is the case you probably can go 3-2-1.  If they are the more true cut baby backs I would go 2-2-1.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

Now I see your pic. Definitely baby backs. 2-2-1 will be a good place to start until you figure out how to tweak them to your liking


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 20, 2021)

thanks to all for your input.  2-2-1 it is


----------



## sandyut (Jan 20, 2021)

Baby Backs for sure!  I love them!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 20, 2021)

OP, Tell us how much they weigh.

Pork ribs by whatever name cook similarly when the weight is the same.  Lower weight - quicker cook.  More weight - more time.


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 21, 2021)

a little over 9 lbs for the 3 slab pack


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 21, 2021)

You're at a similar weight to SL spares.  They will cook similar.  If you're cooking at 225°F then 2-2-1 is a good starting point.


----------



## joetee (Jan 21, 2021)

I just looked at a recipe for 3, 1, 1.  3 hours at 180° to 190°,  then at 225° for 1 hour wrapped, 1 hour unwrapped. I'm be trying this tomorrow.


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 21, 2021)

i will be interested in how that turns out!


----------



## joetee (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm going to try it today but not sure if I can maintain that low of a temp. If I can't then I'll probably switch to a 2, 2, 1. Of course it depends on the looks and feel when I'll wrap.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 22, 2021)

throwing a plug out for the no wrap method.  

If you want great ribs with little work - no wrap.  you may not go back.


----------



## Chip J (Jan 22, 2021)

Dale Simle said:


> I have been doing Costco's St Louis Ribs for a long time using the 3-2-1 method.  My wife threw a curve at me when she came home from Costco with a package of Back Ribs.  I found 1 suggestion that said a 2-2-1 method would be better for cooking them.   Would they do well with the 3-2-1 or is the 2-2-1 a method that would be better?


Howdy Dale,
I'm a big fan of the Baby Back Rids.  A couple of points:
1.  The membrane on the BB ribs has already been pulled which is nice.
2.  I use the entire 3-2-1 strictly as a very loose guide.  I find that 3 hrs. at 225 produces the beautiful mahogany color that you're looking for.
3. If I'm happy with the color, I go ahead and foil at this point with a bit of apple juice in each foil package.  Two hours might be a bit too long, so I do a bend test at about the 1.5 hr time point.
4.  If bend test looks good I'll sauce and put back on (without foil), but usually only for about 30-45 minutes.

Guess that would be a 3-1.5-.75 cook.  Remember it's more about color and feel using the 3-2-1 timing as a guide.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## joetee (Jan 22, 2021)

That's correct and good advice.


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 22, 2021)

Chip J said:


> Howdy Dale,
> I'm a big fan of the Baby Back Rids.  A couple of points:
> 1.  The membrane on the BB ribs has already been pulled which is nice.
> 2.  I use the entire 3-2-1 strictly as a very loose guide.  I find that 3 hrs. at 225 produces the beautiful mahogany color that you're looking for.
> ...


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 22, 2021)

interesting reading for sure.   Weight of these ribs and your post have convinced me to go with a loose 3-2-1


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 22, 2021)

I need to get a membership to Costco. 3 packs of ribs!!!!! Plus probably cheaper than buying them individually from Wal-Mart.


----------



## joetee (Jan 23, 2021)

Dale Simle said:


> i will be interested in how that turns out!


Well I tried the 180-190 for the first 1 to 2 hours. It works fine I think but it makes your cook a lot longer. Not much is happening at that low of a temp.
After trying this, I'll be going back to the 225°+ and 3, 2, 1 method.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2021)

Do the don't wrap and not have to worry about when to wrap.

Warren


----------



## joetee (Jan 23, 2021)

Wrapping is a personal preference. Some do some don't. Also the cooker. You wrap to stop it from getting any darker and/or to speed up the stall.
There isn't a standard that you must follow exact steps in most cooks.
Is about a guide to follow and then adapt to your own liking.


----------



## Dale Simle (Jan 23, 2021)

looks my wife paid 36 bucks for this 3 pack.  I am not sure how that compares to other places.  I have a good idea  now of how I am going to approach these ribs.  Can't hardly wait to try them.


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 23, 2021)

Dale Simle said:


> looks my wife paid 36 bucks for this 3 pack.  I am not sure how that compares to other places.  I have a good idea  now of how I am going to approach these ribs.  Can't hardly wait to try them.


So about $12 each. Which is about what I would pay at Wal-Mart, but I imagine the Costco ones are better quality meat.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 24, 2021)

I make it easy. 

I use 

 SmokinAl
 's approach.  I go by the internal temperature of 195˚ and don't worry about 3-2-1,  2-2-1, or any other &-&-1 time limit. 

Much easier and the results are always outstanding.

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks for the like sandy it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## NorthwoodsVern (Apr 18, 2021)

Dale Simle said:


> I have been doing Costco's St Louis Ribs for a long time using the 3-2-1 method.  My wife threw a curve at me when she came home from Costco with a package of Back Ribs.  I found 1 suggestion that said a 2-2-1 method would be better for cooking them.   Would they do well with the 3-2-1 or is the 2-2-1 a method that would be better?


It’s my understanding that if you get the meatier baby back ribs, the 3-2-1 method works well. Otherwise, I’d stick with the 2-2-1 but you’ve probably been doing this longer than me!!


----------



## firewater joe (Aug 26, 2022)

Chip J said:


> Howdy Dale,
> I'm a big fan of the Baby Back Rids.  A couple of points:
> 1.  The membrane on the BB ribs has already been pulled which is nice.
> 2.  I use the entire 3-2-1 strictly as a very loose guide.  I find that 3 hrs. at 225 produces the beautiful mahogany color that you're looking for.
> ...


Yep.  Got my first batch of Costco BB ribs last weekend.  Couldn't get the membrane off for the life of me.  Then I realized, maybe Costco already took care of that.  Checked the label and it says, 'minimally processed."  No wonder . . . _(hand on forehead emoji here)_.


----------



## tbern (Aug 26, 2022)

firewater joe said:


> Yep.  Got my first batch of Costco BB ribs last weekend.  Couldn't get the membrane off for the life of me.  Then I realized, maybe Costco already took care of that.  Checked the label and it says, 'minimally processed."  No wonder . . . _(hand on forehead emoji here)_.


lol!!  life has it's fun moments...


----------

